# Just got offered a Vampire Counts Battleforce box for trade



## thanusdelore (Mar 28, 2011)

Just so I know what should be in it can anyone tell me, it must be old I cant find any pictures online of it to look at.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

:threaten:


thanusdelore said:


> Just so I know what should be in it can anyone tell me, it must be old I cant find any pictures online of it to look at.


Should have 20 skeletons 10 wolfs 10 ghouls 1 corpse cart and 20 zombies if it has chariots or skeleton knights it's tomb kings in which case I will happly trade you for it


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

There's no puppies in the VC battalion... The rest of it's spot on though! All you need to add to it is a vampire and you've got a legal army for small games.

Cheers!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1050186&rootCatGameStyle=










There you go.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

then where the hell did i get hounds from..... Anyhow good luck!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I believe you're thinking of the old VC box came with the skeletons, ghouls and zombies like the current box but had the hounds instead of the Corpse Cart.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Akatsuki13 said:


> I believe you're thinking of the old VC box came with the skeletons, ghouls and zombies like the current box but had the hounds instead of the Corpse Cart.


The only 'box set' to ever have hounds was the spearhead box that gave you 1 box each of the new plastics...
Those 'old school' army boxes didn't have dire wolves persay - they had gobbo wolves painted black w/1 or 2 metal heads!


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

allow painting all that bone blood and flesh....


----------



## thanusdelore (Mar 28, 2011)

Do the goblin wolf riders look enough like dire wolves,because I already have them?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

thanusdelore said:


> Do the goblin wolf riders look enough like dire wolves,because I already have them?


There close enough.


----------

